# 10 Worst Droughts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A discussion about the 10 worst all-time droughts that covered over 50% of the continental U.S.....and yes, last year ranked pretty high.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com.../ugly_droughts/


----------

